
Sync Trello cards with the Mirror power-up - ronjouch
https://unito.io/blog/sync-trello-cards-with-unito-mirror-power-up-for-trello/
======
ronjouch
OP and developer at [https://unito.io/](https://unito.io/) .

We've been syncing tasks/issues (GitHub, GitLab, Jira, Bitbucket, Asana,
Trello, Wrike, Basecamp) for a few years. Mirror is a simpler and more
targeted version of our sync -working at Trello card level- that lots of
customers have been asking for.

Maybe it can be useful to some of you using Trello :) , questions welcome.

